# Pros and Cons to Spaying/ Neutering Rats?



## hannah (Mar 19, 2010)

I have two male rats, who I have kept together for over a year now. The two have been great friends for the last year, but now the oldest, Octavius, is getting grouchy and wanting to spend more time alone. His "little brother", Balthazaar, is heartbroken. Even though Octavius is now two and a half, Balthazaar (who is only one) doesn't understand why he has to be separated from his old pal all the time. While looking for a new companion for him, we considered adopting a baby girl rat, but we would not want to breed. I know that our vet will neuter Balthazaar if we want, but I was wondering what the specific cons are to getting him fixed and how dangerous the procedure is. Of course we wont be willing to risk Balthazaar's life if the procedure is in fact very risky, but I thought I would ask around just in case. ;D


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

If it were me and i was getting a girl to go with my boy and I was only altering one....Id get the female spayed. Spaying a female can help prevent tumors in her girly parts.... It has more benefits for females by far. If you do decide to get the little guy neutered its not an invasive surgery at all and they recover very quickly. Usaully there is no problems at all.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

AMJ087 said:


> If it were me and i was getting a girl to go with my boy and I was only altering one....Id get the female spayed. Spaying a female can help prevent tumors in her girly parts.... It has more benefits for females by far. If you do decide to get the little guy neutered its not an invasive surgery at all and they recover very quickly. Usaully there is no problems at all.


I also would have the girl spayed. Besides the obvious of no uterine infections, tumors or cysts in a uterus that isn't there anymore, it also greatly affects the chance of mammary tumors and even PT (pituitary tumor) which is now considered hormone driven. TONS of health benefits for the lass, and none really for your boy.

I think the tumor incidence is something like 4% in spayed females compared to 49%. Usually if a mammary tumor (remember it doesn't affect malignant non-mammary tumors as they are NOT hormone-driven) pops up in a spayed girl, it usually is much later in life and often grows slowly. If I could I would spay all my girls


----------



## Butterfly_HyJynx (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd also go with getting the girl spayed, my female rats have had numerous tumor problems because I didn't have them spayed when young, and it's more expensive to operate on multiple tumors than it is one uterus. I also have two neutered boys, but I only had that done because they had severe rat-to-rat aggression issues. It helped, certainly, but had I had the option I would have let them be. I've heard, but someone else would have to confirm this, that neutering or spaying becomes more dangerous as a rat gets older, and since one year is about middle-aged I'd be careful about getting your boy fixed.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Butterfly_HyJynx said:


> I'd also go with getting the girl spayed, my female rats have had numerous tumor problems because I didn't have them spayed when young, and it's more expensive to operate on multiple tumors than it is one uterus. I also have two neutered boys, but I only had that done because they had severe rat-to-rat aggression issues. It helped, certainly, but had I had the option I would have let them be. *I've heard, but someone else would have to confirm this, that neutering or spaying becomes more dangerous as a rat gets older, and since one year is about middle-aged I'd be careful about getting your boy fixed.*


Not a bit! ;D A year old is just an adult, 18 months is more middle-aged, 2 years is old, 2.5 years is really old, and 3 years is elderly...or thereabouts 

I have had boys neutered at 20 months with NO issues at all, spays can be done later in life as well. It all depends on your vet, and the health of that patient...that's all  Some tumor removals are very extensive on older females, and a spay is usually a much shorter procedure, less time under anesthetic, etc. It is more invasive overall, but they deal with it very well, with pain meds sent home...INSIST on pain meds...some vets only give an injection after the surgery and its not enough


----------



## hannah (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I will certainly spay the girlie as it seems that the procedure isn't too invasive and is also good for her health! ;D My next question is what is an appropriate age to spay the little thing? I can't imagine it's even possible to spay a newly weaned baby? Of course as soon as she is spayed she can join my male in his rat palace so the sooner the better, but I wouldn't want to risk her life by operating too early... suggestions anyone?


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

First spaying is an invasive surgery, they ahve to open her up. Its neutering that isnt very invasive as they jsut tie and cut. Im not sure on the exact age rats can be altered but I do know you dont want to put them back together until she is almost healed/ healing well.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Around 4-6 months is what I think my vet recommended. The health benefits start going down the longer you wait, but you also don't want to do it too early, before they have matured enough. I had my 2 girls done at 6 months.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It all depends on the comfort level of your vet. I would spay 3-4 months or a little older


----------

